# Beckhoff Visualisierung



## Hahnus (7 Oktober 2011)

Habe hier eine dringende Anfrage liegen, mit der ich mich wohl morgen auch noch rumschlagen muss, damit sie am Montag wie gewünscht bearbeitet bei meinem Kunden liegt- zu meinen dringenden Beckhoff-Fragen bekomme ich von Beckhoff selbst wohl heute und morgen keine Antwort mehr...
Kunde fordert eine Beckhoff-SPS, damit hatte ich aber noch nie zu tun.
Trotz langer Stöberei bei Beckhoff und im Forum ist mir noch nicht klar, wie ich bei Beckhoff eine einfache Visu hinkriege.

Aufbau 1:
EK1100 mit einigen E/A
IPC mit TwinCAT PLC
Auf dem PC läuft ein ausgewachsenes XP mit einem C++-Programm welches per ADS Daten aus der SPS liest (Messwerte zur graphischen Anzeige und Bewertung) und ein Ergebnis an die SPS zurückbringt.
Die notwendige Bedienoberfläche (Betriebsarten, Handbedienung, Störmeldungen...) für meine Prüfmaschine möchte ich ungern auch in die C++-Hochsprache ziehen, dann muss ich ja für jede Taste das ADS anschmeißen.
Kann ich hier zusätzlich noch eine einfach zu projektierende Visu auf den XP-PC ziehen? Wenn ja welche RT-Lizenzen brauche ich, was wäre die Projektierumgebung? Falls nein kann ich einen Beckhoff CP danebenstellen und mit diesem visualisieren und wie würde das dann gehen?

Aufbau 2:
Beckhoff-Hutschienen-PC mit XPe + TwinCAT und einigen E/A
IPC mit ???
Auf dem PC wieder das ausgewachsene XP mit einem C++-Programm und SPS-Datenzugriff per ADS. Brauche ich für den PC RT-Lizenzen für den
ADS Datenzugriff?
Kann ich hier zusätzlich noch eine einfach zu projektierende Visu auf  den XP-PC ziehen? Wenn ja welche RT-Lizenzen brauche ich, was wäre die  Projektierumgebung? Falls nein kann ich einen Beckhoff CP danebenstellen  und mit diesem visualisieren und wie würde das dann gehen?

Danke für Eure Unterstützung + Gruß
Hahnus


----------



## Voxe (8 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

zu 1: Du hast einen IPC mit XP-pro und kommunizierst eh über ADS.

Ich würde die Bedienung auch mit der Hochsprache machen. Eine Variable schreiben kostet dich in der Hochsprache drei Zeilen Quellcode.

Als Lizenz, brauchst du nur eine TwinCAT-PLC, kostet um die 1000 Euro und das wars.

zu 2: bleibe bei Ansatz 1 *ROFL*

Gruß Voxe


----------



## Voxe (8 Oktober 2011)

Hallo nochmal,

wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe, ist deine Anwendung nicht zeitkritisch, meine du brauchst keine Echtzeit.

In dem Falle würde ich lieber einen BK9000, kostet etwas mehr, verwenden und ihn nicht im Realtime-Mode ansprechen. Der Vorteil wäre, du blockierst dir nicht den Ethernet-Port. Im Virtual-Mode ist das eigentlich fast Echtzeit.

Gruß, Voxe


----------



## Hahnus (8 Oktober 2011)

Erstmal Danke für Deine Unterstützung am Samstag.

Anwendung:
Ich habe ein paar Encoderklemmen und Analogeingänge, deren Werte ich min. aller 1ms in der SPS speichern möchte --> Prüfung aktiv.
Nach der Prüfung möchte ich die ungefähr 12000 Werte per ADS in die Hochsprache holen, visualisieren, bewerten und muss natürlich auch der SPS das Bewertunsergebnis übergeben (ein paar Bits).

Deine Bemerkung "dann blockierst Du Dir nicht den Ethernetport" verstehe ich irgendwie nicht?

Gruß
Hahnus


----------



## Voxe (8 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

wenn du einen EK... einsetzts kannst du über diesen Ethernet-Port mit nix anderem mehr kommunizieren. Er ist dann auf das EtherCAT Protokoll gestellt.

Grundsätzlich, habe ich mit EK... gute Erfahrungen gemacht, allerdings blockiert es den Port. Oder ich habe da etwas falsch gemacht in einem meiner Projekte. Aber lasse dich nicht von dieser Aussage verwirren.

Gruß, Voxe


----------



## Hahnus (8 Oktober 2011)

Ok, jetzt habe ich Dich verstanden.
Werde jetzt Deinem Rat entsprechen und mal in Richtung Variante 1 losmarschieren, die Visu per ADS macht mir aber doch einige Kopfschmerzen- Buttons, Störmeldungen, Variablen die von der Visu und der SPS geschreiben werden --> da wäre mir glaube ich aktuell eine gewöhnliche HMI-Projektierumgebung a la WinCCflex lieber. Gibt es von Beckhoff keine HMI-Runtime oder habe ich sie nur noch nicht gefunden?

Gruß + Danke
Hahnus


----------



## Voxe (8 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

bei Beckhoff bzw. TwinCAT-PLC ist eine Visu im Preis enthalten.

Allerdings muss dann ständig TwinCAT geöffnet sein und das würde mir Kopfschmerzen machen.

Bei dem, was du vor hast, machen die paar Knöpfe nix aus. Ich nutze zwar eine andere Hochsprache wie du, aber ich lasse in der Hochsprachen-Visu Positionswerte von Servos online anzeigen. Und selbst das klappt. Da solltest du dir über ein paar Knöpfe keine Gedanken machen.

Gruß, Voxe


----------



## Matze001 (8 Oktober 2011)

Kann man bei der PC-RT nicht die "Webvisu" aktivieren und die Visu per Java in einem Browser darstellen?

Das könnte man dann soweit stricken das du ein Browserfenster in deine Visu einbindest, da hast du ja dann narrenfreiheit!


Bei Wago geht das, bei Beckhoff bin ich mir nicht sicher.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Hahnus (8 Oktober 2011)

Ein permanent geöffnetes TwinCAT möchte ich auch nicht.

Ich mache mir nicht wirklich sorgen, aber ich will nicht für jeden blöden Knopf, den der Kunde nachträglich noch will in der Hochsprache hantieren (und dementsprechend auch einen entsprechenden Programmierer vor Ort haben) müssen.
Was macht die TwinCAT PLC HMI?

Gruß Hahnus


----------



## Hahnus (8 Oktober 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Kann man bei der PC-RT nicht die "Webvisu" aktivieren und die Visu per Java in einem Browser darstellen?
> Das könnte man dann soweit stricken das du ein Browserfenster in deine Visu einbindest, da hast du ja dann narrenfreiheit!



Ja, das wäre eine elegante und einfache Lösung.

Gruß Hahnus


----------



## Matze001 (8 Oktober 2011)

Kannst ja mal in den Chat kommen, Volker und ich sind dort gerade, das Ergebnis kannst du ja dann hier in dem Beitrag niederschreiben.

Den Chat findest du oben in der Navileiste des Forums!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## merlin (8 Oktober 2011)

Hallo

Ich verwende zur reinen Visualisierung atvise
(http://www.atvise.com/en/news/51-webmi2ads-atvise-embedded-web-server-for-beckhoff-plcs).

Kostet bei uns in Österreich 280€ und wie ich finde ist es für den Preis extrem genial.

sg
Tom


----------



## Hahnus (10 Oktober 2011)

@Merlin:
Danke- das sieht wirklich interessant aus.

Gruß Hahnus


----------



## Gerri (2 November 2011)

Die TwinCAT PLC HMI / bzw CE kann über DVI verwendet werden. Praktisch ist, dass du die Variablen direkt aus einer liste auswählen kannst. Permanent die Visu zu benutzen kann man jedoch umgehen wenn man diese erst am Ende aktiviert und vorher in TwinCAT laufen lässt. dann kannst du testen, Bedienen ohne das Sie dir den Bildschirm verdeckt. Aber Beckhoff unterstütz auch die S7 Verbindung, somit kannst du WinCC Flexible ebenfalls nutzen, oder Beijer, oder Inosoft...


----------

